# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  ΞΞ΅ΟΞΌΞΏΟΞΏΞΌΟΞΏΟ philco

## alex20

ΞΞ±Ξ»Ξ�ΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ± ΟΞ±Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»Ξ· ΟΟΟΞ½ΞΉΞ± Ξ*ΟΟ ΟΞΏΞ½ ΞΈΞ΅ΟΞΌΞΏΟΞΏΞΌΟΟ PHILCO PCH/AGI-2200EF ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ*ΞΊΞ»Ξ΅ΞΉΟΞ± Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞΏ ΞΊΞΏΟΞΌΟΞ― Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞΏ panel (ΟΟΞΉ Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ΄ΞΉΞ±ΞΊΟΟΟΞ· ΟΞΏΞ½ ΞΊΞ΅Ξ½ΟΟΞΉΞΊΟ ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅ΞΉΞ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞΏ ΟΞ»Ξ¬ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΟ Ξ΅ΞΊΞ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ· ΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΟΞΉΞ³ΞΌΞ�  ΞΌΞΏΟ Ξ΅ΞΌΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ―ΞΆΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ*Ξ½Ξ΄Ξ΅ΞΉΞΎΞ· p1 ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΟΞ± ΟΞΏΟ Ξ²Ξ¬ΞΆΟ ΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΟΞ± Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ¬ Ξ· ΞΏΞΈΟΞ½Ξ· ΞΊΞ¬Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΞ±Ξ½ ΟΟΞ΅Ξ»Ξ�. Ξ€ΞΉ ΞΌΟΞΏΟΞ΅Ξ― Ξ½Ξ± Ξ³Ξ―Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΞ±Ο ΟΞ±ΟΞ±ΞΊΞ±Ξ»Ο ΟΟΟΞ΅ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ*Ξ»ΞΈΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΟΞΉΟ Ξ±ΟΟΞΉΞΊΞ*Ο ΟΟΞΈΞΌΞ―ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ Ξ· ΟΟΟΞΊΞ΅ΟΞ� Ξ*ΟΞ±ΞΈΞ΅ ΞΆΞ·ΞΌΞΉΞ¬ Ξ· ΟΞ»Ξ±ΞΊΞ*ΟΞ±; ΟΞ±Ο Ξ΅ΟΟΞ±ΟΞΉΟΟΟ ΟΞΏΞ»Ο.

----------


## alex20

Καλήσπερα σας και καλη χρόνια έχω τον θερμοπομπό PHILCO και ενώ τον έκλεισα από το κουμπί από πάνω (όχι από το πλάι από εκείνη την ώρα όταν τον άνοιξα η οθόνη άλλαζε και σφυρίζε σαν τρελή με την ένδειξη p1 μου έλεγε να βάλω την ώρα και την ημερομηνία δεν με αφηνε όμως σε αυτόν τον προγραμματισμό σας παρακαλώ τι μπορεί να γίνει ώστε η συσκευή να επανέλθει στις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις; σας ευχαριστώ Πολύ. Το μοντέλο είναι το PCH/AGI-2200EF.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βλέπε σελίδα 7
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/18...?page=7#manual
Δες και σελίδα 10 για τυχόν κλείδωμα πλήκτρων.

----------


## alex20

Τα πλήκτρα δουλεύουν η οθόνη αλλάζει ενδείξεις από μόνη της μπορώ να κάνω reset υπάρχει τρόπος;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βάση των όσων περιγράφει στην σελίδα 7 , ήδη είσαι σε φάση reset (και απαιτεί ρύθμιση ώρας ημερομηνίας και επιλογής προγράμματος ,P4 βασική, πρόταση κατασκευαστή)
Πάτησες το κουμπί ώρας για 3 δευτερόλεπτα όπως περιγράφει στο 7?

----------


## alex20

Ναι αλλά δεν με αφήνει να βάλω την ώρα αλλάζει η οθόνη γρήγορα υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πρόβλημα η πλακέτα? Το μηχάνημα ζεσταίνει κανονικά και τα πλήκτρα δουλεύουν κανονικά.

----------

